
WeWork Plans to Shed One-Third of Technology Employees - undefined3840
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/wework-plans-to-shed-one-third-of-technology-employees
======
mdorazio
"1,500 software engineers, product managers and data scientists" ?! What were
they all doing?! WeWork is not a technology company - it doesn't have a
software product or service, it has a website. This is madness.

~~~
tempsy
The other thing this does is that it will force employees who have vested
options (and not RSUs) to have to quickly make a decision on whether to
exercise. Terrible timing since there's so much uncertainty around share
price.

~~~
mdorazio
Yeah, that's going to depend on what strike price they got in at. But this is
the whole reason startup options are a lottery ticket, not actual
compensation. Sometimes you win, and most of the time you lose.

